# Recording school/college in Toronto



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anybody know any schools for recording in Toronto that are supposed to be good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

The singer from the The Apollo Effect was a Trebas grad. He always spoke highly of it (while at the same time grumbling about how much it cost). Everyone from his class was employed In The Business one way or another. TAE also did a "project" with the students at TARA, which I enjoyed. It was only their third graduating class IIRC but they were getting exposure to some great talent (and by that I don't just mean me and the band  ). And Metal Works, arguably the preeminent studio in Canada, now has a school.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

OIART in London is excellent...two local studio owners who attended had nothing but good things to say about everything (except for the price).


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i highly recommend harris institute. i've known john harris for almost forty years - a man of integrity.

-dh


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

If you're seriously thinking of spending that kind of dough I would suggest reading this from beginning to end...

Recording degree? Really?


----------

